
Ask HN: How do you find your first beta users? - rayalez
Hi! I&#x27;m working on a startup, and I want it to be used by a few dozens of users for some time before I&#x27;m ready to launch it to the public.<p>Can you give me some advice on how to find them?
======
huwshimi
When I was doing the beta testing for
[http://flockmetrics.com](http://flockmetrics.com) I was looking for people
with SaaS startups and I ended up using a few different approaches.

I contacted people I knew personally that were involved in startups.

I asked a friend who was involved in a startup incubator to email the
incubator's founders mailing list asking for beta testers.

I posted on the @flockmetrics Twitter feed and my own personal one.

I posted the site on [http://betalist.com](http://betalist.com).

I cold contacted some people I thought would especially find it useful.

In the end I found it much easier to get feedback from those I had up front
personal contact with.

